# plowing with jeep cherokee



## ditchbangin (Sep 12, 2006)

hello everyone, iam new to this site and have a question about my plans. my jeep is a 1993 cherokee country lifted 4.5 inches, and i understand that the plow geometry is different because of this, i can modify the equipment and have the means to do it but should I? does anyone on this site plow with a lifted jeep? some input if you have it please.. thanks in advance..


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

My suggestion would be to go to the gray bar above that has the single word "search", click on it, type in the word "cherokee" and send several hours reading. After that, use your own judgement and do what you want to do.


----------



## bcrowley18 (Nov 28, 2006)

*lighten up big fella*

wow Mick, good advice, but hey big fella did ya find a little yellow in your coffee this morning...:salute:


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

bcrowley18;351584 said:


> ....did ya find a little yellow in your coffee this morning...:salute:


???

I'm just slow sometimes. Realize this thread is from last September. There have been several threads about plowing with Cherokees. Some are unibody construction and not really suited to plowing, but others are. So he really needs to figure out the pros and cons of using his particular vehicle.

Nope, no yellow in my coffee . Sometimes it does seem like I'm (and others are) pi... in the wind, though.


----------

